# Help please very embarrassing



## Bee1 (May 6, 2010)

I am so embarrassed to be posting this but after looking on the web I still do not really have any answers.

I am hoping to have day 3 transfer (Monday) or blast (Wednesday) but this evening have discovered that I have pinworms.  Not sure why....never had before but appart from the embarrassment  and discomfort I am now petrified this will affect our 4th attempt.

I am on full immune support too including LIT what can I take to get rid of them?  

Thank you
X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bee,

Sorry to hear about problem. It shouldn't affect you going ahead with ET though so don't worry. Generally in pregnancy the first measure used would be stringent hygeine measures. The commonly used drugs piperazine and mebendazole (after first tri) can be used in pregnancy if required but would advise seeing GP for advice on this first.

Hygeine info below:
_The infection may be eradicated by rigorous attention to hygiene. It is recommended that the patient should vigorously scrub both hands and nails after each bowel evacuation, and bath or shower daily. Pyjamas rather than a night-dress are recommended and should be washed daily. If these measures fail, then treatment with anthelmintics may be required in addition to rigorous attention to hygiene.
USE OF ANTHELMINTICS IN PREGNANCY Updated: June 2009 (copyright NTIS)
_
Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Bee1 (May 6, 2010)

Dear Maz

Thanks so much for your reply.  I also spoke to my clinic and they said the same thing. I work with children but apparently it's quite common in pregnancy?    Think I was panicing too!!

Loving the fact that I have also had 99 hits to date - must be the word embarrassing in the subject header 

Thank you so much again
Bee x


----------

